

Facebook Safety Check: Connect with friends and loved ones during a disaster - dsr12
https://www.facebook.com/about/safetycheck/

======
imrehg
First time I've seen this in action because I had a friend in the area of the
earthquake:
[https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/nepalearthquake/](https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/nepalearthquake/)

I can totally see safetycheck to become a place I compulsively re-check
whenever there's "breaking news" of this kind (just how we are wired...)

For those who are not on Facebook, there's also Persong Finder by Google.org:
[https://google.org/personfinder/global/home.html](https://google.org/personfinder/global/home.html)

